# Good archery boots?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know a good, quiet, durable hiking/hunting boot for around $100??


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I have Salomon GTX mid-pro shoes for early season archery hunting, but they are uninsulated so they don't work very well for sitting a stand in October. But for still hunting/spot and stalk hunting they work great until the snow starts to fly.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I use a keen hiking shoe there light and quiet. If im worried about burs in my socks ill use a small gator. I never wear boots until the snow flies.

Most boots for archery have a very hard non flexible sole. There heavy, clunky and loud. With the shoes i have i almost dont need to take them off to close the distance.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I use a keen hiking shoe there light and quiet. If im worried about burs in my socks ill use a small gator. I never wear boots until the snow flies.
> 
> Most boots for archery have a very hard non flexible sole. There heavy, clunky and loud. With the shoes i have i almost dont need to take them off to close the distance.


+1 I actually use a coaches cleat shoe. You can find them at most sporting stores. Rubber aggressive tennis shoe with aggressive tread. They are quiet, breath really well, and are super comfortable. The only downfall is it's hard to find a shoe like this that is waterproof, so I have to watch out for bogs, and take rivers carefully, but it's worth the extra care to have such a comfortable shoe. The major bonus is there is no boot that will allow you to be a quiet on an archery sneak, than a soft soled tennis shoe. That's a fact Jack!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I bought a set of the Under Armour Speed Freak (?$140) and absolutely love them. I think they have some closeout models at Sportsman's in Riverdale and Midvale as they changed colors this year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Keen.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Kenetrek safari IMO


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I picked up the Salomon Wings Sky GTX (wierd name I know) last year. Closer to $200. Theyre a great boot. I have wide feet and the toe box on these shoes is a dream. No break in required. Theyre a mid cut boot and provide some great ankle support while still being lightweight. I did a pack trip 8 miles in with a 70 lb pack and never worried I would twist an ankle. Very comfortable. With that said... they didnt hold up like I was hoping. I did put a lot of miles on them though. They have a trail runner platform which contributes a lot to the comfort, weight and mobility but lacks some durability for lots of miles in steep, rocky terrain with a heavy pack. The sole seems to have lost a lot of its cushion and structure. 

For early seaaon archery hunts you cant go wrong with trail runners. I also used some cheap REI brand gaiters that help keep crap out. I think they were around 20 bucks. Money well spent!! One often over looked piece of the footwear puzzle is good socks. Pick up some good wool socks and silk sock liners. Good socks and liners will help keep your feet dry and blister free. I like the REI brand socks as well.

My brother picked up the under armour speed freaks last year and he loves them. Theyre a little too tall for my liking but they might be worth checking out.

Zamberlan is coming out with a boot that has really got me interested. I took a look at it at the hunting expo last month and it seems to be just what im looking for. Its lightweight but has a little stronger platform than my salomons. They only had the show models at the expo so I wasnt able to try them on so who knows if theyll work for my wide feet.

For me, the lower cut, lightweight trail running type shoes combined with some lightweight gaiters is the way to go. It all just depends on what you prefer and what kind of hunting youll be doing.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Heres a link to the Zamberlan boot I mentioned. $150 for the low cut model. They also make a mid cut model for $170. Theyll be available March 17th. The rep at the expo said they would be available through backcountry.com and possibly REI. If you live near Salt Lake you can visit the backcountry.com warehouse and have them pull a few sizes for you to try out. Theyve also got a great satisfaction guarantee. Zamberlan is a very well known boot manufacturer in the mounatineering industry. Top tier company witb a quality product.

http://www.zamberlanusa.com/catalog/ind ... 15&idcat=2


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Wolverine Antelopes hands down for archery season. 1.2 lbs per shoe, very comfortable, waterproof, gore-tex (nice to not have sweaty, wet feet/socks after a 10 mile hike), scent-lock, and one hell of a grip. Bad thing is only available through Cabela's.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search_catalog_command.cmd?fromProductSearch=true&item1=IK-813821


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Has anyone ever had any experience using the Danner Jackal hunting boots??? They look fairly functional for early season archery...always been curious about them...


----------



## scout8 (Apr 22, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the Danner Jackals. I have been wearing them for the last 4 or 5 years without a single issue on many different hunts. From AZ javelina to Colorado and Utah elk and deer or Idaho bear. They are my go to boots. They have a softer sole which I love for stalking and walking quietly.


----------

